# Wanted: 5x Set of Terminator Thunder Hammer's and Storm Shields



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

Hello my fellow *Heretics*

I am looking to Assault up my Termies, my hope is you can help me,

I would like to buy/trade for

Thunder Hammers and Storm Shields - I require five sets =)


Thanks for reading =)


----------

